# long term rentals



## mairead (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi 
My husband and I are hoping to move to the silver coast preferably near caldas da rainha, Foz or anwhere within 30 mins of there.
We have had our house up for sale for 6 months now but with no luck due to the economic crisis here in Ireland.
We are now organising to rent our house out here and initially move for 6 months to make sure it is right for us.
We are looking for somewhere to rent for six months starting in May but unfortunately we are having no luck finding any longterm rentals at all.
I would really appreciate if someone could steer us in the right direction.

Thank you

Mairead


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

mairead said:


> Hi
> My husband and I are hoping to move to the silver coast preferably near caldas da rainha, Foz or anwhere within 30 mins of there.
> We have had our house up for sale for 6 months now but with no luck due to the economic crisis here in Ireland.
> We are now organising to rent our house out here and initially move for 6 months to make sure it is right for us.
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum, you could try casa sapo website, there are loads of properties on there, you can search under different locations, price etc, 

good luck with your plans.


----------



## mairead (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there thank you so much. for taking the time to reply to me. I will look that website up tonight.


----------



## DXBME (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
Economic/financial crisis...oh dear...have a friend working for Remax office in St. Martinho do Porto which is close to Caldas Da Rainha. She speaks fluent Portuguese, English and would be able to assist you in finding suitable accommodation in the surrounding area. Suggest you go to Remax (Portugal) website...her name is Adilia Santos...office telephone details on website.
Good luck


----------

